# Need new applicator pads - any recommendations?



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

My Megs foam applicators are slowly but surely dying a death. Rather than get the same again thought I'd try something new.

What do people think of these? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6-x-MICROFIBRE-SP ... 899wt_1320

6 for £2.50 can't be bad. Plus I'm about to try some Bilt Hamber autobalm which I think helps if you have a damp applicator so should help retain some moisture with a sponge inside.

Failing that. Any other good products people can recommend? I think sponge applicators on one of the great cons of the detailing world. They must cost no more than a couple of pence to make, yet some people sell them off at £5 for one. I admit I bought the dodo finger puppet one although at least I paid over the odds as someone hand stitched it!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm presently using Sonus Der Wunder (or something like that) applicators for CarLack etc. I find them good. They wash well and so far out of two packets I'm still on my first because it's held its shape and looks the same as when I bought it. 

Here they are:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessori ... d_136.html


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

These are what you want, bloody great applicator pads..

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what are you applying.

Ive been using the dodo fingermit and it is amazing. Its helped me to get the job done so much faster and use less wax.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

sTTranger said:


> what are you applying.
> 
> Ive been using the dodo fingermit and it is amazing. [/img]


Just for applying wax. I think I'll get the above sponge dooka recommends for applying polish, but just wanting something which is effective for the wax. The Megs are OK although starting to shread a bit.

Scooby those sonus ones look good although they are still just sponge wrapped in MF so I might give those ebay ones. If just for a wax then they should be fine I'd have thought and they're dirt cheap!

Oh and I've got the fingermitt too. So soft, and great for putting FK1000 on the grille and wheels without ruining your knuckles!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

The fingermit is brillinat for wax on the car. Guna get another one to put wax on the wheels


----------

